# Mancano sviluppatori?

## lucapost

Notizia di oggi su ossblog: http://www.ossblog.it/post/4422/mancano-gli-sviluppatori-cancellata-gentoo-20081.

Certo è che avere un cd avviabile con kernel aggiornato sarebbe sempre un'ottima cosa, soprattutto se si è in possesso di macchine molto nuove. Vero è anche che si potrebbe fare uso di una qualsiasi altra distro con livecd e kernel aggiornato, ma, perdonatemi, i nubbi secondo me non sono così svegli visto che la guida ufficiale non lo prevede. Poi di certo non è un'ottima pubblicità.

Alla fine, finche c'è qualcuno che mi aggiorna gli ebuild non è poi così male...

Cosa ne pensate?

----------

## riverdragon

Questa è la notizia "nostra".

Penso che, proprio per il supporto hardware per le macchine recenti possibile solo con le ultime release del kernel, varrebbe la pena rilasciare dei livecd nuovi più spesso, cambiando solo il kernel utilizzato. Il resto rimarrebbe invariato (risparmiando così un sacco di lavoro), magari lo si potrebbe aggiornare ogni anno/anno e mezzo, ma la possibilità di installare migliorerebbe (secondo me).

----------

## djinnZ

Solito esempio di come fuorviare le cose e di quanto sia sbagliata l'ingenuità di certi comunicati.

Nella nota dei devel leggo che ritengono il livecd un inutile spreco di risorse e quindi al diavolo. Si sprecassero almeno una volta a fare più attenzione a quello che scrivono.

----------

## cloc3

la carenza di sviluppatori è un problema annoso di questa distribuzione.

ma trovo la scelta operata assolutamente condivisibile.

gentoo è vocata alla installazione manuale, via cd-minimale.

illudere i nubbi con sontuose installazioni grafiche, al contrario è controproducente.

quanto ad affidabilità e ed efficienza, sono purtroppo costretto, da qualche tempo a bazzicare su una fedora e su una debian e cominicio a capire la differenza ...

----------

## lucapost

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Penso che, proprio per il supporto hardware per le macchine recenti possibile solo con le ultime release del kernel, varrebbe la pena rilasciare dei livecd nuovi più spesso, cambiando solo il kernel utilizzato. Il resto rimarrebbe invariato (risparmiando così un sacco di lavoro), magari lo si potrebbe aggiornare ogni anno/anno e mezzo, ma la possibilità di installare migliorerebbe (secondo me).

 

Forse sarebbe il caso di includere le ultime patch del kernel negli stage3. Kernel aggiornato a discapito del "peso" del tarball degli stage. Mah...

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Forse sarebbe il caso di includere le ultime patch del kernel negli stage3. Kernel aggiornato a discapito del "peso" del tarball degli stage. Mah...

 

Infatti nel comunicato si legge:

 *releng-announcement wrote:*   

> We're looking into automated weekly builds of the minimal CDs and stage tarballs as well as maybe an annual LiveCD release.

 

(BTW: Non scompatto uno stage3 da una vita ma non mi sembra ci fosse anche il kernel... ricordo male?)

Una riflessione:

Una "nuova versione del live cd con installer grafico" é probabilmente utile nell'attrarre nuove persone tuttavia, ma prima di pensare a nuove leve è più utile evitare che le persone che attualmente usano la metadistribuzione migrino verso altri lidi perché le cose presenti non vanno, o mi sbaglio?

Peraltro in merito all'installer grafico mi sembra che in questi due anni di lavoro non sia ancora definibile "stabile e completo", e non è poi così utilizzato. E' quindi corretto continuare a spendere tempo e risorse con quello oppure è meglio cercare di stabilizzare (ad esempio) KDE4? (nel caso nessuno ci avesse fatto caso, la versione 4.0 é ancora hard masked mentre della 4.1 mi sembra non ci sia nulla... considerando che uno dei punti di forza era l'aggiornamento dei programmi alle ultime versioni non mi sembra una questione secondaria)

----------

## riverdragon

La mia gentoo è nata tramite l'installer grafico; ora sono ampiamente a mio agio anche con le operazioni meno naturali, ma all'epoca...  :Shocked: 

Sarebbe il caso di finire quell'installer una volta per tutte, per poi dedicarsi al resto delle attività (ovviamente parlo senza cognizione di causa).

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> Sarebbe il caso di finire quell'installer una volta per tutte

 

E se questo comporta ritardare i rilasci?

Inoltre questo nuova strategia, a fronte di un iniziale (intenso) miglioramento di Catalyst, dovrebbe alleviare il peso del rilascio al team. Molte interessante anche il post (di vari giorni fa) di Drobbins.

Quoto randomaze e condivido ampiamente la scelta fatta dai dev.

P.s.

 *Quote:*   

> nel caso nessuno ci avesse fatto caso, la versione 4.0 é ancora hard masked mentre della 4.1 mi sembra non ci sia nulla

 

Qui  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

@randomaze

avevo letto, sono comunque curioso di vedere se l'aggiornamento settimanale del minimal cd coinciderà con eventuali aggiornamenti di kernel.

[semi-ot]

Sbaglio, o gli aggiornamenti dei gentoo-sources sono molto rari ultimamente? mentre vedendo i changelog dei vanilla invece....

[/semi-ot]

@riverdragon

secondo me l'installer grafico si può buttare nel cesso, anche se dovesse funzionare!   :Twisted Evil: 

Comunque sono abbastanza favorevole pure io a questa nuova politica dei rilasci. 

L'importante è che se ne parli, no?   :Wink: 

ps: attenzione a parlare di drobbins, quà c'è il rischio di linciaggio!

----------

## djinnZ

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> (BTW: Non scompatto uno stage3 da una vita ma non mi sembra ci fosse anche il kernel... ricordo male?)

 no ma ci trovi i rimasugli del gcc i486...  :Twisted Evil:  credo che intendano dire che ogni settimana potrai scaricare una nuova iso con l'ultimo kernel stabile (invece di quello di sei mesi prima).

@lucapost: le ultime versioni del kernel sono un tantino problematiche, ne so qualcosa.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Notizia di oggi su ossblog: http://www.ossblog.it/post/4422/mancano-gli-sviluppatori-cancellata-gentoo-20081. [...]
> 
> Cosa ne pensate?

 Ahahahahah che quelli di OSSBlog si confermano generatori di FUD.

La realtà è molto più pragmatica e semplice: altro che complotti.

----------

## djinnZ

Ma ripeto che un minimo di attenzione in più (ovvero pararsi anche da possibili commenti "sciocchi") i nostri beneamati devel potrebbero averla...

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ma ripeto che un minimo di attenzione in più (ovvero pararsi anche da possibili commenti "sciocchi") i nostri beneamati devel potrebbero averla...

 

non sono daccordo.

gli sviluppatori si stanno già facendo in quattro ed è inutile pretendere impegni di facciata.

gentoo si deve concentrare a perseguire obiettivi tecnici reali.

se il suggerimento di drobbins è consistente, sia valutato e applicato, perché offre un'ipotesi di soluzione tecnica a un problema.

ma assumere impegni astratti in assenza di risorse concrete non ha senso.

----------

## morellik

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ahahahahah che quelli di OSSBlog si confermano generatori di FUD.
> 
> La realtà è molto più pragmatica e semplice: altro che complotti.

 

Dovrebbero cambiare nome, da ossblog a ossubuntublog, ormai mi sono stancato di fargli notare che sono un po' di parte e che ogni volta che parlano di Gentoo lo fanno in modo negativo e senza imparzialità.

 *.:clock3;. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo si deve concentrare a perseguire obiettivi tecnici reali.
> 
> se il suggerimento di drobbins è consistente, sia valutato e applicato, perché offre un'ipotesi di soluzione tecnica a un problema.
> ...

 

Quoto appieno. Mi pare, IMHO, che alcuni  manchino un po' di umiltà. Ritengo Robbins una persona molto intelligente e capace ed in grado di dare una svolta  tecnica al Team di Gentoo. Ma rimane quasi sempre inascoltato. Ritiene catalyst non adatto ed obsoleto e sta scrivendo un software innovativo col quale sta facendo i suoi stage, perché non prenderlo in considerazione? Speriamo lo facciano perchè, IMHO, occorrono soluzioni tecniche innovative e concrete.

----------

## djinnZ

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> gli sviluppatori si stanno già facendo in quattro ed è inutile pretendere impegni di facciata

 la madre degli imbecilli è sempre incinta, ignorare questo incontrovertibile dato (e gli imbecilli riescono sempre a far danno) è andarseli a cercare, i guai.

Scrivere un paio di righe in più ed evitare quel "you can help" non richiede chissà quale sforzo (mi attendo che distrowatch, pi e quant'altri seguano a breve).

----------

## morellik

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   gli sviluppatori si stanno già facendo in quattro ed è inutile pretendere impegni di facciata la madre degli imbecilli è sempre incinta, ignorare questo incontrovertibile dato (e gli imbecilli riescono sempre a far danno) è andarseli a cercare, i guai.
> 
> Scrivere un paio di righe in più ed evitare quel "you can help" non richiede chissà quale sforzo (mi attendo che distrowatch, pi e quant'altri seguano a breve).

 

Profeta   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20080929#news

Ma non mi pare ci vada giù pesante, si limita a riportare quello che è stato pubblicato sui vari siti.

----------

## djinnZ

sono davvero stupito, mi aspettavo qualcosa del genere "gentoo is dead at end?"...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *morellik wrote:*   

> sono un po' di parte e che ogni volta che parlano di Gentoo lo fanno in modo negativo e senza imparzialità

 ammetto che sono del tutto incapace di concepire idee come religione, tifo sportivo, ammirazione estatica o desiderio di emulazione verso qualcuno etc. ma continuo a chiedermi: certa gente che sparla di linux a favore di MS, a certi livelli, per esempio, ha una ragione per farlo (interesse economico).

Andare a sparlare di gentoo per un'altra distribuzione quale ragione economica ha? Dire peste e corna contro o difendere a spada tratta MS (a parte chi come me deve pagare lo scotto di appartenere ad una categoria di deficienti spendaccioni e la odia perchè è costretto a trovarsela sul groppone) quando non ti porta o ti toglie alcunchè perchè sei solo un utente che scopo e che causa ha?

Continuo a riptere che è l'ora di sterizzarla questa mammina o abbatterla, non se ne può più.

Come dice sempre mio padre: "necare pater sui non est peccatum".

----------

## Cazzantonio

Sicuramente molte recensioni contengono una componente un po' morbosa che tenta il sensazionalismo e sparla con un certo malsano gusto delle altre distribuzioni, tuttavia il discorso di base IMHO è un'altro.

Chi deve recensire una distribuzione come gentoo si trova a dover dare un'indicazione di massima all'utente eventualmente interessato ad installarla. Nel caso dell'utente linux medio le grandi domande sono: "la distribuzione è attivamente sviluppata e ben supportata?", "Ha una storia di stabilità e un futuro altrettanto promettente o mi ritroverò con una distro che muore nel nulla?", oppure "il software è costantemente aggiornato e i bug risolti in tempi rapidi?".

Le risposte a queste domande solitamente vengono date osservando dei "termometri" indicatori della salute di una distribuzione, come ad esempio il rapporto tra bug segnalati e bug risolti, la capacità di portare a termine i progetti iniziali (vedi "installer" e release varie), la quantità di innovazione prodotta nel tempo. Anche la qualità della comunicazione tra developers e utenti può considerarsi un "termometro" della vitalità della comunità su cui si basa una distribuzione.

Bisogna dire che ultimamente Gentoo è parecchio carente in praticamente tutti questi campi, quindi è innegabile che un osservatore esterno e imparziale non possa che sconsigliare l'utilizzo di Gentoo a utenti che non hanno motivi particolari per sceglierla rispetto alle altre distro disponibili.

----------

## riverdragon

E' anche vero che delle "altre" distribuzioni si parla in concomitanza con i nuovi rilasci; qui queste cose non esistono quindi gli unici argomenti accettabili dall'esterno sono gli strascichi delle polemiche successive al dentro/fuori di drobbins.

----------

## djinnZ

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> componente un po' morbosa che tenta il sensazionalismo e sparla con un certo malsano gusto delle altre distribuzioni

 e non se ne può più...

Continuo a non trovare alcun senso in queste idiozie e sinceramente non è che me ne fornisci ragione.

Poi c'è la sudditanza psicologica al giornalismo "ufficiale" dove dall'alto di blasonate testate si vomitano idiozie per il 99% del testo quando tutto va bene.

Ricordo la rubrica di grafica di un noto periodico dove erano indicate soluzioni anche interessanti ma basate su hardware costosissimo (da appiccicare su macchine a basso costo per eccellenza come gli amiga, come presentare impianti stereo da 10.000 euro per autovetture di classe A) ed irreperibile, tanto per fare fumo. A chi poteva interessare? A nessuno, ed in molti hanno scritto che ne avevano le scatole piene, volevano sapere se c'erano soluzioni a reale basso costo o non amatoriali. Alla fine la rubrica èstata depennata ma informazioni utili non se ne sono viste.

E tutti questi blog/siti di recensioni non fanno altro che replicare queste idiozie, in stile pubblicità MS (ad oggi la faccenda del risparmio per cui gli idioti ballavano non la ho ancora capita, non c'è un ambito nel quale simili assunti siano validi, neanche bancario o borsistico).

Ed il concetto idiota, tipico di chi segue un qualsiasi credo (per me religiosi e fanboy sono sullo stesso piano, non arrivo a comprenderli), che una valutazione deve essere per forza o negativa o positiva od al massimo contraddittoria.

La neutralità non esiste (forse anche perchè i meccanismi di articolazione della frase necessari ad esprimerla sono desueti o carenti od eccessivamente farraginosi, in alcune lingue, ma non nell'italiano) e si deve sempre sparare a zero.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> è innegabile che un osservatore esterno e imparziale non possa che sconsigliare l'utilizzo di Gentoo a utenti che non hanno motivi particolari per sceglierla rispetto alle altre distro disponibili

 fondamentalmente gentoo ti porta le stesse scocciature di debian (con un minimo di flessibilità in più per le dipendenze ed un minimo di stabilità in meno) nella configurazione manuale ma è più aggiornata, il vero guaio è che su una cpu attuale a 32 bit e 2GHz di clock ci vuole qualche giorno a compilare per avere un sistema desktop completo.

Non indulgo nelle differenze con slackware o ubuntu o suse, le conosciamo un poco tutti, ma mi sai trovare una recensione recente che parli di questo o che consigli/sconsigli gentoo per le sue peculiarità? Io non ne conosco.

No debian viene sconsigliata (distrowatch per dirne uno) perchè i suoi utenti esperti nei forum ed i devel hanno l'RTFM facile (a me pare che i soggettoni in stile MD siano in estinzione invece), gentoo perchè i suoi devel sono litigiosi e sfaticati (oddio... che il devel medio gentoo sia più portato al vaff... che alla saccenza sarà pur vero; ma se non si scornano vuol dire che non fanno niente per me), pettegolezzi, illazioni su un comunicato frettoloso come in questo caso che stiamo discutendo, banalità.

Se parliamo di distribuzioni nuove sono sempre immature, a rischio di fallire nel nulla, inutili e dispendiosi hack (di gento si diceva questo), ma di punto in bianco se uno dice che ubuntu è bella perchè è debian tutti in coro ad elogiarla tranne il solito paio di bastian contrario (ed ubuntu i primi tempi era una autentica ciofeca, solo l'avvio della live richiedeva il triplo del tempo rispetto a qualsiasi altra distribuzione); ma se il coro dice che è bella perchè non accodarsi?!

Io ne ho piene le scatole, anche di dovermi andare per forza a scaricare, provare ed ispezionare una distribuzione per sapere come si comporta e come è strutturata o se una live suppoorta testdisk o qualche tool che mi serve, perchè su tutte queste recensioni del piffero non c'è anlcuna informazione utile.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Poi c'è la sudditanza psicologica al giornalismo "ufficiale" dove dall'alto di blasonate testate si vomitano idiozie per il 99% del testo quando tutto va bene....

 

Si magari hai ragione, tuttavia il punto è che tutti questi fattori non dipendono dai devel di Gentoo. Quello che invece è in loro potere è dare una bella immagine della distribuzione e non mi pare che ne siano molto interessati.

Se non ti lavi e ti vesti di merda puoi protestare quanto vuoi che le donne non riescano a vedere le tue qualità interiori, resta il fatto che non gli dai sicuramente una mano...

Il  punto è che se si inizia a creare un'aura di "decadenza" intorno ad una distro arrivano meno utenti freschi, e quindi statisticamente meno nuovi devel, e quindi anche meno nuove idee. Lo sviluppo prima rallenta (fase attuale) e poi si ferma (a meno che non cambi qualcosa). Per crerare una community numerosa e soddisfatta un minimo di attenzione all'immagine mi pare fondamentale.

Questi sono fatti, il resto sono chiacchere.

P.S. personalmente non penso che i problemi di Gentoo si fermino all'immagine ma che questa sia una rappresentazione fedele della situazione reale; mi piacerebbe essere smentito.

----------

## lucapost

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... Lo sviluppo prima rallenta (fase attuale) e poi si ferma (a meno che non cambi qualcosa). 
> 
> 

 

Dopo l'iniziale euforia della vicenda drobbins, anche secondo me questa è la situazione.

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dopo l'iniziale euforia della vicenda drobbins, anche secondo me questa è la situazione.

 

gentoo vanta una solida ragione tecnica per esistere.

l'altro giorno mi sono trovato costretto a installare l'ennesimo driver binario per stampante non supportata su una debian lenny (di test) priva di ambiente di sviluppo e ci ho buttato tre giorni di sangue in grovigli di dipendenze, finendo in ultimo per convertire il sistema ad una installazione etch (stabile). hai presente quando gli utenti ti fanno notare che il sistema stampa da konqueror ma non stampa da openoffice, e dopo che ci hai messo le mani tu, adesso stampa da openoffice ma non stampa da konqueror   :Shocked: 

se avevo gentoo compilavo il sorgente e facevo una pernacchia.

ci sarà sempre una base di utenti competenti che recepiscono l'importanza di queste cose.

non guarderei quindi i rallentamenti come un principio della fine, ma come un segnale grave di affaticamento.

sarebbe bene che gli sviluppatori provassero ad aprirsi a nuove idee e a nuove risorse, per riprendere il bandolo della matassa.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Il  punto è che se si inizia a creare un'aura di "decadenza" intorno ad una distro arrivano meno utenti freschi, e quindi statisticamente meno nuovi devel, e quindi anche meno nuove idee. Lo sviluppo prima rallenta (fase attuale) e poi si ferma (a meno che non cambi qualcosa). Per crerare una community numerosa e soddisfatta un minimo di attenzione all'immagine mi pare fondamentale.
> 
> Questi sono fatti, il resto sono chiacchere.
> 
> P.S. personalmente non penso che i problemi di Gentoo si fermino all'immagine ma che questa sia una rappresentazione fedele della situazione reale; mi piacerebbe essere smentito

 

hai appena dato un bell'esempio di "chiacchiere", i fatti sono ben altri e ben lungi da quelli che hai prospettato.

se vuoi essere smentito ti basta seguire i canali ufficiali¹ in cui i vari devel gentoo propongono le innovazioni e discutono (senza scornarsi) sul come implementarle.

¹- se nel sito ufficiale gentoo o nel planet non traspare tutto questo *lavorìo* da parte dei devel gentoo è perchè in Gentoo non ci sono sufficienti PR come invece avviene per le altre distro, le quali sono veloci e solerte ad informare l'utente finale ogni qual volta le icone del sistema vengono cambiate.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> hai appena dato un bell'esempio di "chiacchiere", i fatti sono ben altri e ben lungi da quelli che hai prospettato.

 

Ma quali chiacchere... io ho due ebuild (aggiornamenti di due ebuild già presenti in portage) che da più di cinque mesi attengono che un devel li prenda in considerazione. Questa non è lentezza? Forse ci sono troppi pochi sviluppatori rispetto alla quantità di ebuild presenti in portage?

Un tempo quando facevi un sync vedevi diversi aggiornamenti... che tutti i devel upstream abbiano rallentato il loro lavoro?

Senza contare che, PR o no, gentoo si era imbarcata in un progetto per un installer grafico che poi non è riuscita portare a termine. (Dire "tanto non lo volevamo" mi ricorda tanto la volpe e l'uva...) I cd vengono annunciati e poi non escono, anche questo da l'idea di un gruppo di persone inadempienti...

Si annunciano solo i progetti che si vogliono portare a termine, altrimenti si fa la figura dei cialtroni che straparlano e mettono il carro avanti ai buoi.

Avere delle pubbliche relazioni decenti, se gestisci una distribuzione rivolta al pubblico, è una parte fondamentale del lavoro. Questo è pacifico.

Quali sarebbero le mie "chiacchere"? Che "Per crerare una community numerosa e soddisfatta un minimo di attenzione all'immagine mi pare fondamentale", oppure che "se si inizia a creare un'aura di "decadenza" intorno ad una distro arrivano meno utenti freschi, e quindi statisticamente meno nuovi devel, e quindi anche meno nuove idee."? A me paiono semplci constatazioni...

Puoi non essere daccordo sul fatto che gentoo stia rallentando, ma devi rispettare la mia opinione, tanto più se ammetti che i canali "ufficiali" di gentoo lo confermano.

Io NON VOGLIO seguire i canali irc dei developer gentoo, non me ne frega una mazza. Io faccio l'utente, non il developer. D'altra parte non è che abbia firmato un contratto matrimoniale con gentoo, quindi potrei fare come buona parte degli utenti di questo forum e migrare su altri lidi. Se ancora non l'ho fatto è perché ritengo gentoo ancora molto valida (e perché ubuntu mi fa venire l'orticaria), ma questo non acquieta le mie preoccupazioni sul suo futuro.

A proposito... vi siete accorti che il numero di post su questo forum è calato drasticamente rispetto a qualche tempo fa? E' solo una mia impressione?

----------

## morellik

Che siamo in un periodo di stasi è indubbio. 

Nella ML delle traduzioni sono girate da Giugno ad oggi una ventina di mail con un solo aggiornamento ad una guida. Non perché non si traduce ma perché siamo allineati con le guide inglesi. 

Neanch'io bazzico le IRC, ma si percepisce che qualcosa deve essere cambiato, che ci vuole un rinnovamento. Non mi se ne voglia, ma da quando Robbins ha lasciato le cose sono andate pian piano alla deriva. Manca una linea guida, un qualcuno che sappia cosa fare, come farlo e dia le direttive per andare in una direzione precisa.

In questi giorni ho letto tanti commenti, da DistroWatch che crede sempre fermamente nella morte di Gentoo diffondendo statistiche sugli sviluppatori in entrata ed in uscita, ha chi gli dà contro con contro statistiche. Ma purtroppo tanta gente se ne va proprio perché tocca con mano la mancanza di coerenza e di concretezza.

Che ci sia fervore nei sottofondi degli sviluppatori, all'utenza finale conta il giusto. Quello che interessa sono i contenuti. Ricordo che tanto tempo fa ci fu una specie di sondaggio per cambiare il look del sito di Gentoo. Venne scelta la nuova veste. Che fine ha fatto? Tanto tempo speso per l'installer grafico. Ha mai funzionato? 

E' chiaro che ci sono delle crepe dovute a scelte sbagliate. Ora il discorso di un cambiamento di rotta per il rilascio delle iso. Dai da mangiare a coloro che ti danno contro. Dai all'utenza poco informata motivo di cambiare rotta. Purtroppo in un mondo di immagini, l'immagine conta.

Sono triste, ho ancora il CD di Gentoo 1.0 nel cassetto   :Crying or Very sad:  . Tante cose sono cambate da allora. Ma ultimamente, purtroppo, non in meglio. Speriamo ci sia l'umiltà di ammetterlo per porre le basi di un rinnovamento.

----------

## Peach

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Sono triste, ho ancora il CD di Gentoo 1.0 nel cassetto   . Tante cose sono cambate da allora. Ma ultimamente, purtroppo, non in meglio. Speriamo ci sia l'umiltà di ammetterlo per porre le basi di un rinnovamento.

 

...e in sottofondo si va diffondendo Revolution dei Beatles...

----------

## morellik

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Sono triste, ho ancora il CD di Gentoo 1.0 nel cassetto   . Tante cose sono cambate da allora. Ma ultimamente, purtroppo, non in meglio. Speriamo ci sia l'umiltà di ammetterlo per porre le basi di un rinnovamento. 
> 
> ...e in sottofondo si va diffondendo Revolution dei Beatles...

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A proposito... vi siete accorti che il numero di post su questo forum è calato drasticamente rispetto a qualche tempo fa? E' solo una mia impressione?

 

si forse è così, ma penso anche che se ben stimolato anche il forum ricomincierà a rispondere...

----------

## djinnZ

O che forse il numero di bestemmie medio nell'istallazione è diminuito drasticamente (notato che tutte le ultime richieste sono riferite a problemi hardware?).

Vorrei ricordare che a parte un noto problema di compilazione con OOo (che andrebbe risolto upstream) ed i problemi che ho beccato con i dannATIssimi ed il kernel ad agosto ho riemerso l'intero sistema senza altri --resume e senza il minino problema (con profilo hardened e use flag da desktop "bello carico" piuttosto che da server, cosa assolutamente non supportata).

Non è che la mia competenza su gentoo sia migliorata più di tanto ('gnurante fuie e 'gnurante riesto), il kernel tra hda-intel e driver dannaATI non è certo migliorato rispetto al passato (e sempre... che peste li colga... amen), il gcc 3.x lo si potrebbe considerare ampiamente deprecato; non mi pare un risultato da poco.

----------

## mrfree

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> O che forse il numero di bestemmie medio nell'istallazione è diminuito drasticamente

   :Shocked:  speriamo di no... diversamente si potrebbe pensare a un generatore di falsi malfunzionamenti solo per stimolare opportunamente chi installa (magari un bel agente intelligente che mi studia le reazioni del soggetto per ottimizzare il flusso di bestemmie miste a imprecazioni general-purpose). Scusate, non per offendere qualcuno, ma alle telefonate dei miei amici aspiranti gentooisti ricche (e dico ricche) di bestemmie delle più colorite non vorrei proprio rinunciare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> gentoo si era imbarcata in un progetto per un installer grafico che poi non è riuscita portare a termine. (Dire "tanto non lo volevamo" mi ricorda tanto la volpe e l'uva...)

 

Se era il mio post vorrei precisare che non intendevo dire "tanto non lo volevamo" quanto che, visti i risultati ottenuti, se c'era un progetto da tagliare  andava bene quello ("da tagliare" non per gioco ma per concentrarsi su cose più alla base del sistema).

Poi siamo d'accordo che promettere qualcosa e non mantenere non da una bella impressione della distribuzione

----------

## lordalbert

secondo me un installer funzionante sarebbe molto comodo. E chissenefrega se è grafico o no, un installer semplicissimo in ncurses è ottimo! Giusto per assistere un po' e non obbligare ad installare da un sistema in chroot

----------

## lucapost

La procedura di installazione con il chroot va benissimo, non da alcun problema. Si può sempre contare su di essa in qualsiasi situazione. E' una di quelle cose che caratterizzano gentoo che non cambierei mai.

Punto.

----------

## morellik

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> La procedura di installazione con il chroot va benissimo, non da alcun problema. Si può sempre contare su di essa in qualsiasi situazione. E' una di quelle cose che caratterizzano gentoo che non cambierei mai.
> 
> Punto.

 

Quoto appieno. Installando Gentoo ti fai una cultura che serve per risolvere problemi anche su tutte le altre distro.

E' l'unica distro veramente educativa (oltre il resto).

----------

## cloc3

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Installando Gentoo ti fai una cultura che serve per risolvere problemi anche su tutte le altre distro.
> 
> 

 

infatti, apt-get in chroot va che è una meraviglia.

e me capita, proprio in questi giorni, di insegnare a un debianista ad aggiornare le proprie immagini squashfs per le chiavette usb, altrimenti lui farebbe una reinstallazione completa ad ogni singola modifica.

----------

## djinnZ

Diciamo che si fa di necessità virtù...

[chiarimento-per-i-più-"furbi"]vuoi mettere che una debian la si installa in un paio d'ore

mentre una gentoo richiede almeno due giorni per compilare tutto?![/chiarimento-per-i-più-"furbi"]

... piuttosto.  :Twisted Evil: 

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> ricche (e dico ricche) di bestemmie delle più colorite non vorrei proprio rinunciare

 Infatti nella vera fonte del sapere la bestemmia è indicata come verso tipico del gentooista in genere...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se era il mio post vorrei precisare che non intendevo dire "tanto non lo volevamo" quanto che, visti i risultati ottenuti, se c'era un progetto da tagliare  andava bene quello ("da tagliare" non per gioco ma per concentrarsi su cose più alla base del sistema).
> 
> Poi siamo d'accordo che promettere qualcosa e non mantenere non da una bella impressione della distribuzione

 

No, non mi riferivo al tuo post quanto alle generiche discussioni che circondano questa cosa. Per il resto sono perfettamente daccordo con la tua affermazione.

Se capita una volta ogni tanto non c'è niente di male, semplicemente sta capitando un po' troppo di frequente e questo genera una comprensibile apprensione.

----------

## falko

Sinceramente, io non vedo proprio tutti questi grandi problemi; emerge mi sembra ancora molto più avanti di apt, installando pacchetti stabili non ho mai trovato grossi problemi e comunque li ho visti sempre risolti. Per quanto riguarda le nuove release bhe, da quando uso gentoo ho fatto l'installazione da 0 solo una volta, la prima e quindi non è che mi interessino poi più di tanto.

Il punto focale per me è forse il fatto che ci sono forse troppi ebuild e diventa così molto oneroso tenerli aggiornati tutti costantemente. Forse e sottolineo forse bisognerebbe focalizzarsi di più su quelli principali.

Per quanto rigurda i forums di discussione bhe, per me rimante sempre il numero 1  :Wink: 

Comunque la cosa più importante, che va al di là delle mode passeggere, è che non si perda di vista l'importanza del metodo e del rigore con cui si portano avanti i progetti. Preferisco attendere qualche giorno in più nel rilascio di una nuova versione piuttosto che averne una piena di difetti.

Se devo essere sincero preferisco il rigore e il formalismo di BSD, che l'opportunità di avere nuove release ogni 6 mesi di Ubuntu

----------

## lordalbert

 *falko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque la cosa più importante, che va al di là delle mode passeggere, è che non si perda di vista l'importanza del metodo e del rigore con cui si portano avanti i progetti. Preferisco attendere qualche giorno in più nel rilascio di una nuova versione piuttosto che averne una piena di difetti.
> 
> Se devo essere sincero preferisco il rigore e il formalismo di BSD, che l'opportunità di avere nuove release ogni 6 mesi di Ubuntu

 

quoto! Un rilascio periodico, costante e puntuale è tipico di sistemi commerciali, o cmq chi vuole accontentare gli utonti (nel senso buono del termine  :Wink:  ).

Se invece si vuole parlare di informatici seri, è giusto privilegiare la qualità, a discapito di tempi più lunghi e slittamenti...

Il problema però è che se gli slittamenti sono sempre di più, e il lavoro si dilata troppo (per il minor numero di sviluppatori) si sente poi aria di crisi.

Forse le energie vengono disperse in troppi fork (ma parlo in generale, non necessariamente di gentoo). Bisognerebbe trovare nuovi collaboratori.

----------

## falko

Forse una delle possibili soluzioni potrebbe venire dalla ricerca di unuovi sponsor, basti pensare che lo sviluppo del kernel viene sempre più finanziato da grosse multinazionali, il progetto Gentoo potrebbe essere appetibile a molte aziende che hanno la necessità di avere un sistema stabile chiaro e ben organizzato.

----------

## cloc3

 *falko wrote:*   

> Forse una delle possibili soluzioni potrebbe venire dalla ricerca di unuovi sponsor, basti pensare che lo sviluppo del kernel viene sempre più finanziato da grosse multinazionali, il progetto Gentoo potrebbe essere appetibile a molte aziende che hanno la necessità di avere un sistema stabile chiaro e ben organizzato.

 

purtroppo su questo non sarei molto ottimista.

le potenzialità tecniche di gentoo sono in bella evidenza sul piatto da un molto tempo, eppure non ci sono stati movimenti significativi.

secondo me, il problema nasce dal grado troppo elevato di libertà che gentoo garantisce alla propria struttura.

uno sponsor di peso, prima ancora della qualità assoluta, misura il livello di controllo che ritiene di possedere sul proprio investimento.

il target di gentoo dovrebbe rivolgersi piuttosto ad ambienti di sviluppo avanzati, ad aziende di piccola dimensione con esigenze spinte di qualità, interessate a valorizzare il proprio personale interno, e naturalmente agli ambienti accademici. secondo me, in un mondo normale, non andrebbe consentito a nessun laureato in informatica di avvicinarsi alla fine del proprio corso di studi senza avere scritto almeno un ebuild.

ma purtroppo, tante cose non vanno come dovrebbero.

p.s. forse non siamo del tutto fuori tema:

i gestori del wiki gentoo hanno una gran voglia di caffè. io, per me, credo proprio che se lo meritino.

----------

## lordalbert

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *falko wrote:*   Forse una delle possibili soluzioni potrebbe venire dalla ricerca di unuovi sponsor, basti pensare che lo sviluppo del kernel viene sempre più finanziato da grosse multinazionali, il progetto Gentoo potrebbe essere appetibile a molte aziende che hanno la necessità di avere un sistema stabile chiaro e ben organizzato. 
> 
> purtroppo su questo non sarei molto ottimista.
> 
> le potenzialità tecniche di gentoo sono in bella evidenza sul piatto da un molto tempo, eppure non ci sono stati movimenti significativi.
> ...

 

Si, può essre vero... E poi uno sponsor preferirebbe finanziare una distro "user friendly" che cerca di imporsi sulle altre (imho).

Secondo me quel caffè di cui parlavi, se lo meritano anche gli sviluppatori gentoo  :Wink: 

Chi vuole potrebbe fare delle donazioni, quel che si può. Alla fine siamo in tanti, e non abbiamo mai dovuto spendere un centesimo per poter usare Gentoo. Secondo me non sarebbe una cattiva idea.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo me, in un mondo normale, non andrebbe consentito a nessun laureato in informatica di avvicinarsi alla fine del proprio corso di studi senza avere scritto almeno un ebuild.
> 
> ma purtroppo, tante cose non vanno come dovrebbero.
> ...

 

Dalla mia esperienza personale (frequentando un corso di laurea "sicurezza dei sistemi e delle reti informatiche") uno studente si laurea senza neppur conoscere linux. Quindi la tua pretesa di scrivere ebuild è eccessiva  :Wink:   :Razz: 

Anzi, ci sono studenti che dicono "io non riesco ad usare un programma se so che c'è già una versione più recente!!" Per questo usano Vista, e per fare gli alternativi fighi e vantarsi usano le Alpha di Ubuntu. Poi non gli va, e imprecano e infangano il mondo linux intero.  Potrei andare avanti, ma non vorrei essere troppo OT, mi fermo qui.  Tanto il livello si è già capito.

----------

## djinnZ

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> uno studente si laurea senza neppur conoscere linux

 se è per questo ho avu8to a che fare per mia somma disgrazia con un laureato "in cibernetica" (portato in palmo di mano come grande economista) che non ha mai acceso un computer ed ho reincontrato una mia vecchia fiamma, laureata in ingegneria informatica con 110, che ha imparato solo a scrivere con word ai tempi della tesi.

Il problema è che nel mondo dell'istruzione più si va in alto maggiore è l'ignoranza ed il marciume, l'unico taglio che ci vorrebbe è quello delle teste.

Quanto allo sponsor il wiki è una risorsa esterna e potrebbe benissimo trovarne uno ma quale azienda andrebbe a sponsorizzare una risorsa che combatte la necessità di ricorrere ai "tecnici" (ricordo sempre che una delle motivazioni del lavoro di stalmann era combattere le certificazioni)?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ... ha imparato solo a scrivere con word ai tempi della tesi.
> 
> Il problema è che nel mondo dell'istruzione più si va in alto maggiore è l'ignoranza ed il marciume, l'unico taglio che ci vorrebbe è quello delle teste.

 Questo mi sembra un po' eccessivo... anche se pure io non ho mai imparato a scrivere con word (la tesi l'ho scritta in latex).

Mao sosteneva cose simili una cinquantina di anni fa, e non mi pare che sia andata proprio bene.

----------

## djinnZ

Sul continente ci siamo ma il tiro andrebbe aggiustato un tantino verso sud-ovest, non è a Mao (troppo pacifista) ma a Saloth Sar che sto facendo il verso.  :Laughing: 

E ti ripeto che è vero quello di cui parlo, ingegnere informatico con scrittura tesi su word/excel come unica reale esperienza sul campo (mi ricordo ancora quando uscivamo insieme di come si era fissata che cron era la soluzione a tutti i problemi solo perchè il professore aveva passato una pagina di manuale).

La ho incontrata mentre si preparava per un concorso come respospansabile dei sistemi informativi (e poi mi lamento della PA... alle volte sono proprio un illuso).

Quanto alle gesta del sudetto docente universitario e consorte, visto che frequenti certi ambientacci saprai trarre le dovute conclusioni (come dire che domani da laureato in fisica vai ad insegnare biochimica perchè alla base c'e sempre un poco di matematica).

Credo che sia un eccellente esempio di come vanno le cose e spieghi bene perchè sono così astioso verso il "mondo dell'istruzione" (oltre al fato... la mia ex è una insegnante  :Twisted Evil:  ).

----------

